# Suzuki maint/repairs



## minchyota (Nov 27, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a good zuke shop to go to that they trust that is located Brevard county?

Thanks!


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

minchyota said:


> Can anyone recommend a good zuke shop to go to that they trust that is located Brevard county?
> 
> Thanks!


Prirate Marine @ Port Canaveral


----------



## minchyota (Nov 27, 2018)

NativeBone said:


> Prirate Marine @ Port Canaveral


Thank you !


----------



## Drum_Commander (Feb 6, 2019)

Boathouse discount Marine in Melbourne always took great care of me. Last time they repaired my motor and had it back in 3 days where boaters exchange and Funtime marine told me 2-3 weeks!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I second BoatHouse - family run small business that has always been very helpful to me


----------

